# Does my tortoise have a RI?



## mypettorti (Aug 27, 2014)

my tortoise is about 3 years old now and she is currently staying in a vivarium with wood chips. i have recently noticed that she has clear bubbles coming from her both nostrils. i have read previously that this can be caused by dry and dusty conditions however when the bubbles occur she seems to get very agitated and quickly rushes her head into her shell whilst opening her mouth and making some weird noises and she exhales very quickly


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would take her to the vet and have her examined just in case. It sounds like a respiratory infection, but it could be something else. Don't take any chances - have her checked. Good luck!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2014)

It might be the dry bark chips, but it really does sound like a respiratory infection.

Bubbles happen with stress too, but you've had your tortoise 3 years and unless something has drastically changed in the way you care for it it probably isn't stress.


----------



## mypettorti (Aug 28, 2014)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> I would take her to the vet and have her examined just in case. It sounds like a respiratory infection, but it could be something else. Don't take any chances - have her checked. Good luck!


okay, thanks for the reply


----------



## mypettorti (Aug 28, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> It might be the dry bark chips, but it really does sound like a respiratory infection.
> 
> Bubbles happen with stress too, but you've had your tortoise 3 years and unless something has drastically changed in the way you care for it it probably isn't stress.



i managed to get her into the vets and it does seem as though she has a respiratory infection but they said it wasnt too bad and hopefully she would be feeling better within a week just by using anti bacterial drops in hot water to steam


----------



## ascott (Aug 28, 2014)

> by using anti bacterial drops in hot water to steam



How did they determine the tort has a RI....what made them come to the conclusion that a vapor steam with antibiotics would be the most effective? My questions are for curiosity sake and nothing more.


----------



## mypettorti (Aug 29, 2014)

ascott said:


> How did they determine the tort has a RI....what made them come to the conclusion that a vapor steam with antibiotics would be the most effective? My questions are for curiosity sake and nothing more.



well they basically done some experimenting with my tortoise just to see how she reacted, such as laying her on her back to see if she started weezing and it turned out she had difficulty breathing like that so the vet said the water vapor way is the first thing they try on all tortoise for RI and if that doesnt work within a week then its usually viral which can be dangerous and alot more expensive to get treatment


----------



## ascott (Aug 29, 2014)

> well they basically done some experimenting with my tortoise just to see how she reacted, such as laying her on her back to see if she started weezing and it turned out she had difficulty breathing like that so the vet said the water vapor way is the first thing they try on all tortoise for RI and if that doesnt work within a week then its usually viral which can be dangerous and alot more expensive to get treatment



Well, this is a common thing that occurs.....experimenting is something that we all do at home---a well versed exotic vet should, in my opinion, do actual clinical test on fluid from the tort....also, many times a tortoise will have difficulty breathing while on their back--their lungs are compressed by all of their guts when on their back, you see a torts lungs essentially utilize the dome part of their shell for their lung and air space--so not unusual for a tort to show distress when on its back....expense is rarely an expressed concern for a vet when they are doing an initial visit...and if the tort were actually tested for RI then there would be no need to experimental stuff, again, in my opinion.

If a tort has a RI, it will have mucus escaping through its nostrils regardless of right or wrong side up...their appetite will decrease significantly...they will become lethargic and sometimes puffy eyes will accompany these other signs....

A clean clear fluid coming from the nostrils of a tortoise that is otherwise business as usual can be a sign of stress, sign of something lodged in the nostril, sign of possible parasite load....stress can be caused by a variety of things--change of items in space, change of food, change of schedule for lighting/heating, or changes in weather outdoors in their space if they are kept outdoors....

If this tort is indoors, I would soak the tort daily for at least 30 minutes in tepid/slightly warm water....I also would be sure to bump the enclosure temps to 80 at all times day and night (use a night light or ceramic heat emitter for night heat and of course the daylight heat source during the day).....I would continue to offer some of the torts fav foods and keep and eye on the tort.....this is just what I would do....and if the tort is kept in a heavily humid enclosure, I would stop the high humidity until you see an improvement in the fluids you see....

Now, if the tort should develop mucus, loss of appetite, loss of enthusiasm...then I would go to an experienced exotic vet and request the tort to be tested for RI....in the interim, you can collect a fresh stool sample from the tort and slip it in a baggie and leave it with the vet to test for parasite load---understand that there will be some critters naturally in the poo, but what you are looking for is a heavy unhealthy load...if so, then you can treat accordingly.

Again, this is all that I would do and is my opinion....


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 14, 2014)

M


ascott said:


> Well, this is a common thing that occurs.....experimenting is something that we all do at home---a well versed exotic vet should, in my opinion, do actual clinical test on fluid from the tort....also, many times a tortoise will have difficulty breathing while on their back--their lungs are compressed by all of their guts when on their back, you see a torts lungs essentially utilize the dome part of their shell for their lung and air space--so not unusual for a tort to show distress when on its back....expense is rarely an expressed concern for a vet when they are doing an initial visit...and if the tort were actually tested for RI then there would be no need to experimental stuff, again, in my opinion.
> 
> If a tort has a RI, it will have mucus escaping through its nostrils regardless of right or wrong side up...their appetite will decrease significantly...they will become lethargic and sometimes puffy eyes will accompany these other signs....
> 
> ...


 My tortoise is being lethargic and she won't lighten up. If I approach her she gets scared and she won't eat when I'm watching, and she keeps pacing in the corner. What do I do?


----------



## Magilla504 (Oct 14, 2014)

Well if I was in your shoes and my tort only ate when alone. I would stop watching her or at least do it from afar. I sometimes hand feed mine for my own enjoyment. They will act nervous and stop sometimes if I stand over them for no reason. They all have different personalities and need space too.


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 14, 2014)

Magilla504 said:


> Well if I was in your shoes and my tort only ate when alone. I would stop watching her or at least do it from afar. I sometimes hand feed mine for my own enjoyment. They will act nervous and stop sometimes if I stand over them for no reason. They all have different personalities and need space too.


Yea but she won't lighten up. And idk why shes so sad all the time. She hisses at me when I let here out of her cage to let her play even when she sees it coming. I think I failed as a pet owner ;-; she also won't soak in the water I put her in. She just gets out of it


----------



## Magilla504 (Oct 14, 2014)

How old is your turtle, species, and how long have you had her?


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 14, 2014)

Magilla504 said:


> How old is your turtle, species, and how long have you had her?


Idk how old she is, but I've had her for a year and she's a Russian tortoise. I've also realized I've been feeding her incorrectly. I thought letuce was fine. She wont eat the dandelions I picked up, and should I give her alfalfa to?


----------



## Magilla504 (Oct 14, 2014)

There are a lot of folks stating the same problems in here lately. Remember, the season is changing and torts have a natural clock that slows them down. I'm not sure about the hissing but maybe handle her less and give her a break. I'm guessing since your worried you are probably checking , touching and poking her all the time lately? Am I right ? So do a few soaks a week, offer food and give her a break. Just look at her only when necessary to check her nose and eyes. I would not worry until I noticed signs of RI as explained above. If it helps, mine and a lot of people on here are having the exact same behavior from our Russians. Good luck,
Jason


----------



## Magilla504 (Oct 14, 2014)

As far as diet. Yes feed weeds, greens, raddichio , etc. just go to the species specific page
For russian tortoises and follow the care sheet provided near the top. Also, keep your temps right and that will help her activity level too.


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 14, 2014)

Magilla504 said:


> As far as diet. Yes feed weeds, greens, raddichio , etc. just go to the species specific page
> For russian tortoises and follow the care sheet provided near the top. Also, keep your temps right and that will help her activity level too.


Thanks for the help  very much appreciated. But I don't poke her much. I just knock on the cage to wake her up for breakfast


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 14, 2014)

Magilla504 said:


> As far as diet. Yes feed weeds, greens, raddichio , etc. just go to the species specific page
> For russian tortoises and follow the care sheet provided near the top. Also, keep your temps right and that will help her activity level too.


Just another question. Can tortoises get human sicknesses? Cause my moms sick


----------



## ascott (Oct 14, 2014)

Turtleurtle said:


> M
> 
> My tortoise is being lethargic and she won't lighten up. If I approach her she gets scared and she won't eat when I'm watching, and she keeps pacing in the corner. What do I do?




The tortoise is being a tortoise....the hissing you speak of simply means that the tort is retracting into the shell and in doing so they push a burst of air out of their lungs to offer up more space for their head and limbs....this is not an aggressive behavior...so not a bad thing. Now, the tort simply has not become use to you as of yet, this is a tortoise, it has a very slow rate of speed at doing its thing....relax 

Feeding, if the tort does not like to be watched while eating, then place the food and then walk clear away and let the tort have its privacy, this is actually something that seems to be commonplace....

Lettuce varieties are a good food to offer as part of a balanced diet....

http://www.eatchicchicago.com/blog/2010/01/23/lettuce-varieties/



> She hisses at me when I let here out of her cage to let her play even when she sees it coming. I think I failed as a pet owner ;-; she also won't soak in the water I put her in. She just gets out of it



So, when you say you let her out of her cage to let her play? What does that mean, where is it that you are letting the tort go to play? Soaking is best done in a container that has tall sides so that the tort can not easily walk out...the goal of soaking is to get the tort partially submerged (not their entire shell, but about a quarter of the tortoise---leaving it so that the tort can walk about with their head above water) and to do so in a warm water soak and let the tort soak for about 20 minutes, making sure to keep the water from getting cold...

A tortoise has a good sense of smell...so if you make it routine to do your food offerings on schedule and do so in the same spot each time (especially until the tort realizes there is a routine)...tortoise are a HUGE creature of habit/routine...so the best favor you can do for the tort is to establish a routine...day lights on , food offerings, day lights off and night heat on (if needed), outside time---everything is going to help the tort to relax once it has a reliable routine...

Also, I hope your Mother gets better soon, but the tort will not catch a cold from your Mother


----------



## ascott (Oct 14, 2014)

I meant to ask....is the tort still having clear runny nose?


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 15, 2014)

ascott said:


> The tortoise is being a tortoise....the hissing you speak of simply means that the tort is retracting into the shell and in doing so they push a burst of air out of their lungs to offer up more space for their head and limbs....this is not an aggressive behavior...so not a bad thing. Now, the tort simply has not become use to you as of yet, this is a tortoise, it has a very slow rate of speed at doing its thing....relax
> 
> Feeding, if the tort does not like to be watched while eating, then place the food and then walk clear away and let the tort have its privacy, this is actually something that seems to be commonplace....
> 
> ...


 I let her walk in my back yard. And I just found out that she just didn't have enough sunlight because I was testing and I put a lamp over her cage. She even ate from my hand then. I guess she's scared of the dark......


----------



## Turtleurtle (Oct 15, 2014)

ascott said:


> The tortoise is being a tortoise....the hissing you speak of simply means that the tort is retracting into the shell and in doing so they push a burst of air out of their lungs to offer up more space for their head and limbs....this is not an aggressive behavior...so not a bad thing. Now, the tort simply has not become use to you as of yet, this is a tortoise, it has a very slow rate of speed at doing its thing....relax
> 
> Feeding, if the tort does not like to be watched while eating, then place the food and then walk clear away and let the tort have its privacy, this is actually something that seems to be commonplace....
> 
> ...


Also a lot of things I didn't know about there. Thanks for the info!


----------

